# Why is my connection so bad?



## greggumz (Dec 31, 2004)

Hello I have a linksys wireless router I bought it a few months ago from walmart. Recently my wireless connection has been terrible, I play wow and when I'm on my laptop my ping will shoot up to 1700 ms then come back down to 500 ms. I used to get 115-170 ms but recently my ping is terrible. I have a computer that is wired up to the router and that computer gets around 100 ms. Why would my connection be so bad? I am in the same room as the router. Also every 15-30 minutes my laptop disconnects from the router and I have to alt tab when I lose my connection in world of warcraft to go reconnect.

I have WPA enabled and I am set up as the DMZ host.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try changing channels on the router, this sounds like wireless interference.


----------

